# Do marriages end more often when W cheats on H or vice versa?



## triedhard111 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm just curious about this. I know every situation is different, but anyone have some statistics? If not, how about what you have observed here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have the exact figures but I remember reading that more marriages end when the wife cheats. (By a significant margin.)


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

I read some stat from my stat class. (long story behind it) and I have feeling it wasn't a good stat, but:

When the husband cheats, and the couple actually tries to rebuild the marriage (and NOT do what my dad did, the jerk...) 
I think 90% of the marriages reconcile. 

When the wife cheats and the couple actually tries to rebuild the marraige, 
I think 10% of the mairrages reconcile. 

Now, whether that was a good statistic or not, who know's. What about the site? I have only read a few threads, but how many times when the wife cheats does the couple reconcile. Because I've seen the reconcile thread of 3 guys, then it looks like there are another 3 threads with guys that have cheating wives, and it is going to fail. 
Disenchanted, Am I Dreaming, and Skater Dad. 
With Calvin, and Dig reconciling. 

What about older threads?


----------



## Danielfom (Sep 27, 2012)

When the wife cheats. 

While infidelity is of course completely wrong regardless of its circumstances, men usually only do it for the physical attraction and will quickly drop the OW like a bad habit to save their marriage. Many women will be having an emotional connection with their OM and has trouble breaking it off and going NC, frequently due to being in love/infatuated. The BH often feels too betrayed after that and divorces.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

or men infidelity is about sex, he cheat for sex not emotional needs in 99% of A, they dont dwell in the fantasy land as they are less invested and they know what they have to do when they are caught, to throw the OW under the bus and do everything to salvage his marriage. In most cases the contact/love of OW itself is disgusting to him but he continue in A as he get some free sex, so basically men are less interested in being with OW.

But women are really opposite of this they are more emotional than sexual, they always dwell n the lala land where she is the queen and OM in the shing knight, when they are caught many canot face the reality and treat husband like an enemy who is trying to seperate her from her soulmate. Its resul in continuing the A underground or disrespecting husband and asks for space or seperation as they are not ready to quit the A. They will continue the A.

At the last men will find their balls back and realises what a fool he was for trying to bring her into marriage and Kick her out of his life and D.

In many cases women talk bad about their H and insult and humiliate him to their AP, which is rare when H cheats. 

When a women is caught she will not own it immediately and try to manipulate bad mouth and says thing which will usually put a scar on his heart for ever. Like he was the biggest, he was better in bed, 

In most cases when wife cheat she will allow OM to anything which she wont agree with H, which H may be asking for a long time in bed.

So in most cases where wife cheat it ends the marriage when H cheat it usually ends up in R as he will readily throw OW under the bus and do everything to salvage his marriage.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with Cristo.

While majority of male posters here have D on cheating wives, there are stunning stories of Beowulf, AlmostRecovered. By statstics, the percentage would be not significant.

I undestand that the decision to stay depends heavily on - kids, finances, emotional attachment prior to A, culture, length of marriage etc


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Mattmatt's story is both painful and inspirational.

However, I think in the Western culture there are more cultural consequences for the husband if the wife cheats than for the wife if the husband cheats.

Not to belittle the immense pain and heartbreak that a wife must go through with a cheating husband and, of course, every case is different.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> Mattmatt's story is both painful and inspirational.
> 
> However, I think in the *Western* culture there are more cultural consequences for the husband if the wife cheats than for the wife if the husband cheats.
> 
> Not to belittle the immense pain and heartbreak that a wife must go through with a cheating husband and, of course, every case is different.




Excuse me? Western culture is the LEAST patriarchal culture of the major ones of the world. Not that I disagree with the assertion that men are more likely to divorce in Western culture, but are we seriously comparing that to the 'forgiving' nature of Islamic or Sino/Japanese culture?

In the first case, they kill adulterous spouses. In the second...well, forgiving hasn't been the watchword I'd use...


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Strange thing about divorce though:

Men think they'll "lose everything"

Women think they'll "get everything"


----------



## Son of Kong (Jul 12, 2012)

My opinion only
When a man cheats it is beacuse he is a pig, it's in his nature and he's an a**hole.
When a woman cheats it is beacuse the man wasn't giving her what she needs.
Either way the man is still at fault, as the head of the house everything that goes on is his ultimate responsibility.
Once again my opinion, just how I feel in my situation.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

Son of Kong said:


> My opinion only
> When a man cheats it is beacuse he is a pig, it's in his nature and he's an a**hole.
> When a woman cheats it is beacuse the man wasn't giving her what she needs.
> Either way the man is still at fault, as the head of the house everything that goes on is his ultimate responsibility.
> Once again my opinion, just how I feel in my situation.


I'm not sure if you are making a comment on attitudes in society, or you believe this?


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> Excuse me? Western culture is the LEAST patriarchal culture of the major ones of the world. Not that I disagree with the assertion that men are more likely to divorce in Western culture, but are we seriously comparing that to the 'forgiving' nature of Islamic or Sino/Japanese culture?
> 
> In the first case, they kill adulterous spouses. In the second...well, forgiving hasn't been the watchword I'd use...


I wasn't meaning that other cultures are less or more forgiving, just that they are different.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Son of Kong said:


> My opinion only
> When a man cheats it is beacuse he is a pig, it's in his nature and he's an a**hole.
> *When a woman cheats it is beacuse the man wasn't giving her what she needs.*
> Either way the man is still at fault, as the head of the house everything that goes on is his ultimate responsibility.
> Once again my opinion, just how I feel in my situation.


So now it's the man's fault that his cake eating entitled wife who has been given everything decides to cheat?

Thanks for informing me. I feel so much better now.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

triedhard111 said:


> I'm just curious about this. I know every situation is different, but anyone have some statistics? If not, how about what you have observed here?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The preponderance of studies and anecdotal evidence indicates that the marriage is far more likely to end when the wife cheats.

Mainly because when a wife cheats she is looking to upgrade to a better spoue either wealthier or more romantic or whatever. 

When a man cheats, he usually just wants to cake eat.


----------



## Son of Kong (Jul 12, 2012)

Chris989 said:


> I'm not sure if you are making a comment on attitudes in society, or you believe this?


Just how I was raised I guess but I do think society sees a woman cheating on her spouse as he didn't do something for her, the first place they think is in the bedroom then he was mean or cruel to her.
A man cheats because its in his nature (no I don't subscribe to this theory) or he is an ass.

I do feel somewhat responsible for all that happened even though I look at all of it and know I was a good husband, took care of her in the bedroom and in our marriage. Was there some apathy sure after 20 some years it sets in to every relationship, but now when she looks back she does see everything I do and did and not just acts of service, but the way I always cared for her. 
*So It was all her fault* but as the man, the head of the house, the ceo if you will her failure just like those of my children reflect directly upon me and the job I do.
Like a football coach if we lose I am the last man in line, the person that has to fix this and try to make it work even if I didn't fumble the ball.
*Once again my opinion everyone is different*


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

There is no shortage of men who would ignore any of their responsibility in the ending of their marriage.

However, there is such a thing as going too far the other way...


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Son of Kong said:


> My opinion only
> When a man cheats it is beacuse he is a pig, it's in his nature and he's an a**hole.
> When a woman cheats it is beacuse the man wasn't giving her what she needs.
> Either way the man is still at fault, as the head of the house everything that goes on is his ultimate responsibility.
> Once again my opinion, just how I feel in my situation.


I do agree with you, SOK, that there does seem to be a double standard to infidelity.

Men have excuses 

Women have reasons


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

Son of Kong said:


> When a woman cheats it is beacuse the man wasn't giving her what she needs.


You forgot to add, the other man always uses magic powers that puts the woman in a fog and causes her to cheat.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Look at the number of threads in this forum that have the wife cheating compared to the ones that have the husbands cheating. The difference is overwhelming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Son of Kong said:


> Just how I was raised I guess but I do think society sees a woman cheating on her spouse as he didn't do something for her, the first place they think is in the bedroom then he was mean or cruel to her.
> A man cheats because its in his nature (no I don't subscribe to this theory) or he is an ass.
> 
> I do feel somewhat responsible for all that happened even though I look at all of it and know I was a good husband, took care of her in the bedroom and in our marriage. Was there some apathy sure after 20 some years it sets in to every relationship, but now when she looks back she does see everything I do and did and not just acts of service, but the way I always cared for her.
> ...



Have you ever asked yourself why you embrace such an obvious double-standard?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Danielfom (Sep 27, 2012)

Son of Kong said:


> Just how I was raised I guess but I do think society sees a woman cheating on her spouse as he didn't do something for her, the first place they think is in the bedroom then he was mean or cruel to her.
> A man cheats because its in his nature (no I don't subscribe to this theory) or he is an ass.
> 
> I do feel somewhat responsible for all that happened even though I look at all of it and know I was a good husband, took care of her in the bedroom and in our marriage. Was there some apathy sure after 20 some years it sets in to every relationship, but now when she looks back she does see everything I do and did and not just acts of service, but the way I always cared for her.
> ...


I don't say this often, but your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Men are lazy, women are fearful. Does that answer your question?


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow....my marriage has approx a 10% chance of recovering from my wife's affair....That's an eye opening statistic for an analytical mind like mine. It's actually quite sad to hear. Obviously every situation is different and I could be in the the 10% but it's still a tough pill to swallow. It's hard to ignore the numbers. And even harder to try to ignore them when you are trying to beat the odds.


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Men are lazy, women are fearful. Does that answer your question?




Seriously? That's your response? You really feel that the numbers suggest more men D cheating wives because they are too lazy to confront the issues and try to restore their marriage? All I can say is WOW......Sigh.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Men are lazy, women are fearful. Does that answer your question?


No but it definitely answers a different question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

F-102 said:


> I do agree with you, SOK, that there does seem to be a double standard to infidelity.
> 
> Men have excuses
> 
> Women have reasons


There is never an acceptable reason to cheat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Exsquid said:


> Wow....my marriage has approx a 10% chance of recovering from my wife's affair....That's an eye opening statistic for an analytical mind like mine. It's actually quite sad to hear. Obviously every situation is different and I could be in the the 10% but it's still a tough pill to swallow. It's hard to ignore the numbers. And even harder to try to ignore them when you are trying to beat the odds.


The 10% statistic does not apply to YOUR marriage. It applies to ALL marriages where the wife cheats. Big difference. Yours might have a 100% chance of recovery or a 0% chance and everything in between.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Exsquid said:


> Wow....my marriage has approx a 10% chance of recovering from my wife's affair....That's an eye opening statistic for an analytical mind like mine. It's actually quite sad to hear. Obviously every situation is different and I could be in the the 10% but it's still a tough pill to swallow. It's hard to ignore the numbers. And even harder to try to ignore them when you are trying to beat the odds.


Don't let this thought stop you! Do what you can to learn each day. Work on your relationship with honesty and determination in trying to understand your needs. 

You may find what you have always desired. Look at this as keeping life in perspective. You may not get exactly what you want, but you may get what you desire.

Good luck.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Exsquid said:


> Seriously? That's your response? You really feel that the numbers suggest more men D cheating wives because they are too lazy to confront the issues and try to restore their marriage? All I can say is WOW......Sigh.



I would say that women who cheat, at least in my personal experience, feel entitled and so they've already pretty much decided to end the marriage they just haven't figured out how to execute on that plan yet. But they will. Men on the other hand are simple beasts who don't fully grasp the finality and severity of their own actions so they believe they can simply ask forgiveness and they will be forgiven and everything will get back to the way it was before. Whether it does or does not is dependent on how their wife feels about it and since he's dumped it in her lap to resolve, more often than not she'll try to make it work because it's easier to do that than the alternative. 

So yes, it comes down to men are somewhat lazy and wish to avoid conflict and women are fearful they'll be placed in a worse position than before.


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Count and 2ntn. I wasn't suggesting I was going to let the numbers influence me in any way. I was just noting that the numbers are eye opening. I play a lot of poker. I always know the odds of winning any hand prior to showing my cards. I let the odds dictate my level of commitment in any given hand. But I never let the odds dictate the entire session. 

I know every situation/hand is separate and uniquely different but it is interesting to know the odds.


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Exsquid said:


> Wow....my marriage has approx a 10% chance of recovering from my wife's affair....That's an eye opening statistic for an analytical mind like mine. It's actually quite sad to hear. Obviously every situation is different and I could be in the the 10% but it's still a tough pill to swallow. It's hard to ignore the numbers. And even harder to try to ignore them when you are trying to beat the odds.


Haven't kept up w your thread but I know you are not an ostrich and are facing your marital issues head-on with a clear eye and focused mind. So in your case the 10% mean next to nothing IMO.


----------



## Exsquid (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for expanding Run. I can see you view now. I can't speak to the validity of your argument because I have little experience or knowledge when it comes to cheating men and the wife's reaction. But you may be on to something.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Son of Kong said:


> My opinion only
> When a man cheats it is because he is a pig, it's in his nature and he's an a**hole.
> When a woman cheats it is because the man wasn't giving her what she needs.
> Either way the man is still at fault, as the head of the house everything that goes on is his ultimate responsibility.
> Once again my opinion, just how I feel in my situation.


For what I have read in regards to marriage counseling, this seems to be more or less the "party line".
My own experience with divorce court seemed to concur, as well.
:FIREdevil:


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Men have a much harder time dealing with a PA than women (I think). Not that all affairs are PAs, but in general, most men tend to "get over" an EA a lot easier. I don't know if women have a higher pain threshold to affairs, or generally fall in love with men a hell of a lot deeper than vice versa, but ultimately, women are more likely to reconcile.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just saying this:
The statistic I cited earlier, was from my stat class. No idea how correct or good it is. It might be extremely accurate, it might be extremely off. Who knows. 

Anyway, I wonder if this plays into it:

When a man cheats, there is no possibility of him bringing another child into the marriage. Yes, he may be required to pay child support to the OW if she gets pregnant and keeps it, but he can't bring another child into the house. (unless he really wanted to)

But a woman, CAN! She can cheat, and attempt to cuckold her husband. And I see this as probably the greatest insult to a man that he could ever face. 
And I bet that is what gets a lot of men. Knowing your wife could've, or might've tried to cuckold you. That is the ultimate betrayal. 

Plus, the husband I would assume is usually the HD partner (did I use that right? still working on all your guy's lingo) and the wife is the LD. So everytime she rejected her husband, he sees it as a rejection of him as a man, because she had another man she was giving herself to. 

So pile that, on with the chance to be a cuckold, and I don't see how a man could ever forgive a cheating spouse. 

But that is just me. Still young, and I know I got a lot to learn.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I think a woman is more forgiving because she may not have a choice financially.

Men are usually (not always) the breadwinner. They can easily kick the cheating wife to the curb. In a case with a SAHM or a mom who works part time, she is stuck. Even if the husband is just a A-hole...she may not be able to walk away from a marriage like most men can.

On the flip side, take a woman who earns enough to take care of herself as well as a child. She will leave a cheating husband in a heartbeat. She doesn't need him or his income.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

WhiteMousse said:


> Look at the number of threads in this forum that have the wife cheating compared to the ones that have the husbands cheating. The difference is overwhelming.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is that more down to the differences between the sexes? I have no direct evidence for this and is merely a suspicion I have.
A woman in such a crisis is possibly more likely to turn to her friends and family for help in dealing with her husbands affair.

A man may feel inhibited about talking to friends, may feel 'less than a man, unable to keep his woman'
A man may be more likely to look for a way to 'fix' his problem and hence stumble on this website.

Apart from the often stated psychological differences that to a man the affair is physical and to a woman it is emotional (don't really know if that is true, suspect that it is a generalisation that is only true in some cases)

I think that there is one physical difference that is very significant.

If a man makes love to his affair partner, he can take a shower and all traces of sex are gone.
When a woman has an affair, as affair sex is usually unprotected her affair partner leaves something of himself behind.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not in the 10%...I wanted to be.

My STBXW cheated and our marriage will be over in a month. I think I could have R'd but she is the one who let us die in the end...no effort.

I think when women cheat they have, for the most part, already checked out emotionally from the marriage and their affair are more likely to have the characteristics of an exit affair thus killing any chance of R. Men, on the other hand, can just want the extra attention and sex while still being devoted to their wives...the commitment...not always but more than not.

I think women fear the emotional part of the affair but men fear the physical. I do believe it is harder for men to forgive the physical and women to forgive the emotional.

For a wife to cheat on a husband it is considered by him to be the ultimate rejection and a death blow to his ego. Part of it could be physiological. It is hard to live with the fact that some other guy was inside your wife...and possessed her sexually. What's even worse is that she enjoyed it and give him the pleasure that was supposed to be exclusively yours. She is now dirty and damaged somehow.

Its impossible for most men to live with that.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

Son of Kong said:


> Just how I was raised I guess but I do think society sees a woman cheating on her spouse as he didn't do something for her, the first place they think is in the bedroom then he was mean or cruel to her.
> A man cheats because its in his nature (no I don't subscribe to this theory) or he is an ass.
> 
> I do feel somewhat responsible for all that happened even though I look at all of it and know I was a good husband, took care of her in the bedroom and in our marriage. Was there some apathy sure after 20 some years it sets in to every relationship, but now when she looks back she does see everything I do and did and not just acts of service, but the way I always cared for her.
> ...


exactly how i was raised. i believe i am totally responsible for my children AND MY WIFE.

In fact, both my family and her family have reminded me of this fact that i am responsible for her....
Not that i needed any reminding. Ive been responsible for her for thirteen years.
It is strange. It is like your wife isn't your child, but yet she isn't really considered a full adult responsible for herself either. You are responsible for her and she is somewhere inbetween your children and you in her accountability or responsibility.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

> exactly how i was raised. i believe i am totally responsible for my children AND MY WIFE.
> 
> In fact, both my family and her family have reminded me of this fact that i am responsible for her....
> Not that i needed any reminding. Ive been responsible for her for thirteen years.
> It is strange. It is like your wife isn't your child, but yet she isn't really considered a full adult responsible for herself either. You are responsible for her and she is somewhere inbetween your children and you in her accountability or responsibility.


I was committed to her...not responsible for her. I refuse to be responsible for her and her choices. We were supposed to be responsible to each other...and she failed...Epically!


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> Just saying this:
> The statistic I cited earlier, was from my stat class. No idea how correct or good it is. It might be extremely accurate, it might be extremely off. Who knows.
> 
> Anyway, I wonder if this plays into it:
> ...


I think a lot of men have been cuckolded, and just don't realize it. 

I read in an infidelity book that it is much easier for an ugly woman to get a good looking married affair partner.

So, they go after married men using sex as a lure. 

When in reality they may want a better looking father for their offspring. 

A lot of cheaters are narcissists and the children of narcissists are huge reflection of themselves. 

If they married a less attractive man or less manyly man for money, they may seek out a better looking or more manly (alpha) man to father their children


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Decimated said:


> I'm not in the 10%...I wanted to be.
> 
> My STBXW cheated and our marriage will be over in a month. I think I could have R'd but she is the one who let us die in the end...no effort.
> 
> ...


For me the emotional connection was more hurtful. 

Still, sexual aspects also haunt me. 

I mean he could have brought home HIV, Hep C and any number of STD's viruses that can breach a condom. 

Lastly, it brings in mind movies that are difficult to let go of. 

For example when he initiated sex was he thinking of the OW and just using my body for sexual release. 

Both aspects upset me, but I do agree that the physical likely threatens a man even more.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I did not read all the posts so this was probably mentioned but I think alot of women are more tolerant of cheating because financially they might suffer more if divorced..especially a woman who has been at home with the children for many many years.


----------



## Son of Kong (Jul 12, 2012)

Decimated said:


> I was committed to her...not responsible for her. I refuse to be responsible for her and her choices. We were supposed to be responsible to each other...and she failed...Epically!


Yeah I get that and I am trying to work on it, when that is how you are brought up it isn't easy to leave it behind.
I do like your words "we were suppose to be responsible to each other" sums up how everyone in a marriage or relationship should act and feel.


----------



## WasDecimated (Mar 23, 2011)

Bride of Frank said:


> FWIW, I've read that famous book "Not Just Friends". The author says that women cheating is (more often - not always) begun over emotional connection/lack thereof, and men cheating is more often about sex. There's a stats chart in there which basically says that (more often) when a woman cheats it's because she's already 'checked out' of the marriage, as opposed to more men who are _not_ unhappy in their M but cheat anyway for extra fun on the side. Or put another way, more women wait to cheat until the M can't be saved anyhow. Which is why once the W cheats, it more often ends in D than when the H does. Ie, it may have been heading there before the A.


Agreed.

The sad thing is that a lot of WW's check out of the marriage but fail to let the BH's know they have done so. That was my case. From what I've read, most of them seem to be conflict avoiders and choose the easy way out without giving the BH a chance to focus on any perceived issues within the marriage. This leads me to believe that marital issues, in many cases, had little to do with their decision to cheat or they were just too lazy to do do the hard work. I guess laziness must also be a factor.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

It's just stunning to me that bitiching and nagging don't tighten the bond, improve the relationship. You really cannont blame these WWs who have really tried very hard.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> It's just stunning to me that bitiching and nagging don't tighten the bond, improve the relationship.


Harken:

IMO, the person was being sarcastic when they used the word nag. 

IMO, the issue wasn't nagging. It was an attempt to initiate a healthy discussion that the soon to be deceive spouse chose to ignore and designate as nagging. 

I had plenty of reasons to feel emotionally isolated. 

My spouse was going on too many BNO's and mens trips, but I did not cheat. 

Many women will though, if they feel ignored. 

In fact the OW complained that her own husband worked too much so she felt ignored. 

In his case he was working a lot to put four kids in private schools and keep her in designer cloths and spa trips with the girls. So she really had no complaint.


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Sara8 said:


> IMO, the person was being sarcastic when they used the word nag.


Sara, sarcasm? In CWI? C'mon. Next you'll tell me there's some bitterness.



Sara8 said:


> So she really had no complaint.


The point, I believe, is that she did have a complaint. Probably lots of them.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

Harken Banks said:


> Sara, sarcasm? In CWI? C'mon. Next you'll tell me there's some bitterness.
> 
> 
> 
> The point, I believe, is that she did have a complaint. Probably lots of them.


Agreed. They were unfounded and most of the things she complained about he (her husband) was doing to keep her happy. 

IMO, this OW was not pleasable. 

She complained about things that a good husband would do such as work hard and provide for the family. 

It wasn't like he was going on BNO's and men's trips, she was the one going on GNOs and girl's trips.


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I think most men just D then try to R with a WW. First is we are very territorial and some one else was in our spot. Second it looks like to much emotional work to rebuild a marraige. Men just do not want to dig into emotions we avoid it. 

Woman to begin with are more complicated then we would like them to be so now we are going to make it harder still.

Most will take a pass

In my case it would be throwing in the towel on a 29 year marriage, having a grandchild that made me pause and work on things. At the start I would have said we have a 20% chance on rebuilding. A year later I would say we have a good chance but it has been a lot of work.


----------

